# WHAT'S THE BEST UGL AT THE MOMENT ???



## RobH (Sep 12, 2015)

Basically my source can't get the usual gear I use so I am looking to run a cycle with a new lab. I know I can get Titan, and Cambridge witch is a relatively new lab as far as I know but if anyone has any other suggestions of quality gear that would be great. Some suggestions from experienced users would be much appreciated cheers lads.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Alpha Pharma, Baltic Pharma, Unigen, Alliance Healthcare is getting good reviews, Magnum Pharma getting good reviews, Shree Venkatesh. Wouldn't bother with the rest to be honest. If you do decide to, then choose wisely as they're all underdosed.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Shree...british dispensary...

Alpha pharna...dragon pharma..

Vermodge and geneza ...

My favorite atm all from outside uk where the gear its cheap enought to dont bother making fakes from ug labs



Nara said:


> Alpha Pharma, Baltic Pharma, Unigen, Alliance Healthcare is getting good reviews, Magnum Pharma getting good reviews, Shree Venkatesh. Wouldn't bother with the rest to be honest. If you do decide to, then choose wisely as they're all underdosed.


All underdose??

How do you know?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

RobH said:


> Basically my source can't get the usual gear I use so I am looking to run a cycle with a new lab. I know I can get Titan, and Cambridge witch is a relatively new lab as far as I know but if anyone has any other suggestions of quality gear that would be great. Some suggestions from experienced users would be much appreciated cheers lads.


avoid Cambridge IMO.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> I like Wildcat, Neuropharma, Apollo.


Them ^^^


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Used Sphinx, Magnum Pharma, infinity and triumph.

All seemed to be gtg except inifinty


----------



## Blackgenetics (Sep 17, 2015)

Im using Noble since 10 months and had various batches from them and I love their Test. Did bloodwork while cruising at 150mg and my Test lvls were sky-high.

Used Renvex Anavar for 2 weeks and it was s**t.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

WC and NP.

InB4PushingNP


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

RobH said:


> Basically my source can't get the usual gear I use so I am looking to run a cycle with a new lab. I know I can get Titan, and Cambridge witch is a relatively new lab as far as I know but if anyone has any other suggestions of quality gear that would be great. Some suggestions from experienced users would be much appreciated cheers lads.


avoid Cambridge started out good but now is s**t i would use either wildcat, np, baltic or alpha


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Gentech, excel, infiniti, apollo, ms pharma, shree, baltic, alpha 10ml vials, genuine rohm, and the WC has been consistent


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Who does a decent dbol?


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Blackgenetics said:


> Im using Noble since 10 months and had various batches from them and I love their Test. Did bloodwork while cruising at 150mg and my Test lvls were sky-high.
> 
> Used Renvex Anavar for 2 weeks and it was s**t.


I was told noble are closed for the foreseeable future, don't know how much truth to it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Nara said:


> Alpha Pharma, Baltic Pharma, Unigen, Alliance Healthcare is getting good reviews, Magnum Pharma getting good reviews, Shree Venkatesh. Wouldn't bother with the rest to be honest. If you do decide to, then choose wisely as they're all underdosed.


saying they are all underdosed is a very bold statement and you won't make many friends with such talk :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Blackgenetics said:


> Im using Noble since 10 months and had various batches from them and I love their Test. Did bloodwork while cruising at 150mg and my Test lvls were sky-high.
> 
> Used Renvex Anavar for 2 weeks and it was s**t.


thays coz renvex is fuerza and they went s**t aswell. Thats why they changed their name.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Drogon said:


> Used Sphinx, Magnum Pharma, infinity and triumph.
> 
> All seemed to be gtg except inifinty


why? what did you make of infiniti I'm running their tritren but I started it late in a long cycle so results haven't been what the would normally. I'm looking to cruise on 0.5ml of the T400 p/w


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Fishing for a source in your first post :nono:


----------



## RobH (Sep 12, 2015)

I see alot of suggestions there and I appreciate it very much lads, will be taking them all on board and see what I can get my hands on and I will keep you updated on what I go with. Cheers guys..



anaboliclove said:


> Fishing for a source in your first post :nono:


???


----------



## RobH (Sep 12, 2015)

tyke1 said:


> Who does a decent dbol?


Im not certain as to what dbol is good but speaking from my experience I recently bought alpha pharma anadrol 50's and they were useles.. So I wouldn't advise on using alpha pharma for orals.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> saying they are all underdosed is a very bold statement and you won't make many friends with such talk :lol:


Because I've been on tren at 600mg, and let's be honest it's not really 600mg..


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Nara said:


> Because I've been on tren at 600mg, and let's be honest it's not really 600mg..


thats not all labs though is it mate.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> thats not all labs though is it mate.


I've used a few labs tren at 600mg. Nothing impressive at all.

Edit: The ones that are pushed here.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> why? what did you make of infiniti I'm running their tritren but I started it late in a long cycle so results haven't been what the would normally. I'm looking to cruise on 0.5ml of the T400 p/w


used noble test 300, Sphinx test 400, and magnum 300 test e so far...All gtg (decent libido, small gains etc...I never went above 250mg.).

I went to infinity for 4 weeks, after two, libido down, strength down, felt tired. Carried on and got worse which is when I switched to Sphinx t400 at 0.5ml pw and feel much better lol...


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Drogon said:


> used noble test 300, Sphinx test 400, and magnum 300 test e so far...All gtg (decent libido, small gains etc...I never went above 250mg.).
> 
> I went to infinity for 4 weeks, after two, libido down, strength down, felt tired. Carried on and got worse which is when I switched to Sphinx t400 at 0.5ml pw and feel much better lol...


that doesn't sound promising that's all I can get my hands on a min really. Although I'm told HACKS new range is on it's way. Hopefully just a bad batch how long ago was this.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> that doesn't sound promising that's all I can get my hands on a min really. Although I'm told HACKS new range is on it's way. Hopefully just a bad batch how long ago was this.


about two months ago (when infinity started being pushed hard here)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Alpha Pharma, Baltic Pharma, Unigen, Alliance Healthcare is getting good reviews, Magnum Pharma getting good reviews, Shree Venkatesh. Wouldn't bother with the rest to be honest. If you do decide to, then choose wisely as* they're all underdosed.*


Moronic, ill informed comment with no evidence to put forward to back your bold claim.

Makes you look like an idiot that isn't to be trusted.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

using b&f labs amps for test and orbis tbol seem good so far.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> about two months ago (when infinity started being pushed hard here)


infiniti have definately had a lot of mentions on here of late, if you do a search though, the only real reviews or solid info seems to be from a couple of years ago. It does seem to be everywhere and easy to source at the moment. time will tell whether its any good or not.

I almost went with infiniti myself, glad i went with sphinx now.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Moronic, ill informed comment with no evidence to put forward to back your bold claim.
> 
> Makes you look like an idiot that isn't to be trusted.


Keep pushing NP mate.

s**t tren, and I'm not the only one who's said that about their tren


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Nara said:


> Keep pushing NP mate.
> 
> s**t tren, and I'm not the only one who's said that about their tren, and as you saw now Wildcat, your other beloved push lab had no test in their deca test blend. Cool dude.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Keep pushing NP mate.
> 
> s**t tren, and I'm not the only one who's said that about their tren


My issue isn't with anything that you said about them, in fact I didn't know you did mention them, my issue is you saying all other UGL's are underdosed.

Feel free to prove me wrong with the extensive test results you must have done to backup your claims.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> My issue isn't with anything that you said about them, in fact I didn't know you did mention them, my issue is you saying all other UGL's are underdosed.
> 
> Feel free to prove me wrong with the extensive test results you must have done to backup your claims.


I don't need to prove anything to anyone. I could say the same about you to prove that NP or whatever other lab is dosed properly, apart from Alpha Pharma


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I don't need to prove anything to anyone. I could say the same about you to prove that NP or whatever other lab is dosed properly, apart from Alpha Pharma


But i'm not the one sitting here making the claims that you are, I'd understand your argument if I was saying "NP are the same quality as Pharma" but im not.

If you don't feel you have to prove anything to anyone then don't make such unsubstantiated claims, otherwise its just hearsay and you end up looking stupid or like you have an agenda.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Again I currently use Sphinx. And have been for the past two years and cannot fault them, supplier was out of stock so had to get one vial of Chem-tech to keep me going until back in stock.

Bi-tren instantly produced the sweats etc all within the first week. And Test 400 had my libido sky high within the first week. And also my lifts are all going up.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Colin said:


> Again I currently use Sphinx. And have been for the past two years and cannot fault them, supplier was out of stock so had to get one vial of Chem-tech to keep me going until back in stock.
> 
> Bi-tren instantly produced the sweats etc all within the first week. And Test 400 had my libido sky high within the first week. And also my lifts are all going up.


So you are saying Chem-tech is better than sphinx?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Drogon said:


> So you are saying Chem-tech is better than sphinx?


No I needed one vial to bridge me for my next order of sphinx as I had no sphinx left.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Colin said:


> No I needed one vial to bridge me for my next order of sphinx as I had no sphinx left.


I see, sorry it wasn't clear whether you were saying the one vial of chem "instantly produced the sweats etc all within the first week. And Test 400 had my libido sky high"


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hacks new range cooked from jail?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Drogon said:


> I see, sorry it wasn't clear whether you were saying the one vial of chem "instantly produced the sweats etc all within the first week. And Test 400 had my libido sky high"


Apologies. It was the Sphinx Gear I was talking about.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

My source has British Dragon, Rohm, med tech,alpha gen, onyx, and gentech, wish I could try some of these other labs as apart from Rohm and maybe medtech haven't heard anything good about the rest , but who i use is extremely reliable, and Iam worried about trying another internet site and getting scammed.

The only person I know in real life who sells gear, I wouldn't buy a tube of polo mints off him.... One guy in my gym did, may have sold him polo mints to be honest.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Been using onyx tren ace been on it 6 days having to come of the sides are to harsh sleep has gone to sh*t sweating buckets strongest tren I have used


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Been using onyx tren ace been on it 6 days having to come of the sides are to harsh sleep has gone to sh*t sweating buckets strongest tren I have used


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

mark67 said:


> Been using onyx tren ace been on it 6 days having to come of the sides are to harsh sleep has gone to sh*t sweating buckets strongest tren I have used


not sure bad side effects warrant how good it is ? id probably just try another brand.....


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Sphinx are good at the minute.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> Im not certain as to what dbol is good but speaking from my experience I recently bought alpha pharma anadrol 50's and they were useles.. So I wouldn't advise on using alpha pharma for orals.


So, what your saying is dont use AP for ALL their orals because you had a bad experience with just ONE of their orals?

K


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

toxyuk said:


> not sure bad side effects warrant how good it is ? id probably just try another brand.....


strong tren sides does indicate you have a good amount of tren in your system so tbf it does! and if the same dose of another lab gives less sides that's the inferior lab imo


----------



## RobH (Sep 12, 2015)

Mildo said:


> So, what your saying is dont use AP for ALL their orals because you had a bad experience with just ONE of their orals?
> 
> K


well I can't speak for ALL orals, I am talking about the oxys from alpha and only in MY experience..


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> strong tren sides does indicate you have a good amount of tren in your system so tbf it does! and if the same dose of another lab gives less sides that's the inferior lab imo


i heard alapha pharm tren doesnt? but ive never tried it i think its down to the individual personally some medicines f**k people up thats why they get put on another med.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

toxyuk said:


> i heard alapha pharm tren doesnt? but ive never tried it i think its down to the individual personally some medicines f**k people up thats why they get put on another med.


yea definatley mate I don't get insomnia on tren but for others that's the main side that they suffer like you say different ppl react different to any drug


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> yea definatley mate I don't get insomnia on tren but for others that's the main side that they suffer like you say different ppl react different to any drug


yeah if you think about all medication info sheet always list side effect as most likely to occur , less likey and rare


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

as anybody herd of body anabolic or anabolic body ugl theres a guy at my gym pushing it i was abit skeptical about it i cant fint s**t on the internet about it makes me wonder if its his own brand ?


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

believe body anabolic is a name of a source


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Very surprising to dont see more votes for WC... I love WC and they're is the business since so long time...


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Personally Global Solutions (gsl) has been very consistent for me over the years. Just trying a new brand, medabolics which seems good but they're only new so time will tell!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Nara said:


> I've used a few labs tren at 600mg. Nothing impressive at all.
> 
> Edit: The ones that are pushed here.


to be honest every Tren I've used since 2010 I've been impressed with that's

WC equitren 800 so fvcking strong

pro chem tri tren

np mass 400 and 1 Rip

all been very strong unbearable heart burn etc, I didn't rate ap parabolin but that's the drug not the lab,

tbh any well established lab is making a stupid mistake underdosing tren or deca etc but things like mast enth or primo who knows,

what dose test did you run with your tren bro?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Professorx said:


> Very surprising to dont see more votes for WC... I love WC and they're is the business since so long time...


I like WC but they have gone through phases of being fvcking pony


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Nara said:


> Keep pushing NP mate.
> 
> s**t tren, and I'm not the only one who's said that about their tren


NP are too dear to push tbh

but did I mention rohm is awesome pm me and we'll talk LOL


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Truthfully it's a lottery, and anyone who uses ugl knows it, eg most will tell you Alpha Pharma is spot on, honestly I think it's ****in useless. Yet loads will slate Excell but I think it's the strongest gear I've used for the last 5 years.

Opinions on boards are pretty much worthless imo, best bet is try it for yourself,worst case scenario is you lose a few quid,for the price you pay for ugl it ain't the end of the world.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

bail said:


> to be honest every Tren I've used since 2010 I've been impressed with that's
> 
> WC equitren 800 so fvcking strong
> 
> ...


am looking at equitren 800 for next blast bail. Fairly potent then?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

bail said:


> to be honest every Tren I've used since 2010 I've been impressed with that's
> 
> WC equitren 800 so fvcking strong
> 
> ...


I've done 500mg test, to low test of 250mg.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Verno said:


> am looking at equitren 800 for next blast bail. Fairly potent then?


that equitren is horrible mate sides were unbearable for me


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll never use noble again. Their var was s**t, hardly any effect. Got two vials of test E, first one OK but i definitely suspect it underdosed as gains very very moderate.

3 weeks into 2nd vial, darker color. Hurts on injecting, and dropping a lot in the gym. 2 weeks down on reps! That didn't even happy happen as a natty! rest and training all the same so suspect this vial is bunk.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Alpha pharma is still top notch so ?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Truthfully it's a lottery, and anyone who uses ugl knows it, eg most will tell you Alpha Pharma is spot on, honestly I think it's ****in useless. Yet loads will slate Excell but I think it's the strongest gear I've used for the last 5 years.
> 
> Opinions on boards are pretty much worthless imo, best bet is try it for yourself,worst case scenario is you lose a few quid,for the price you pay for ugl it ain't the end of the world.


that's pretty spot on Mate opinions on boards man nothing. Just give it a try


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> that doesn't sound promising that's all I can get my hands on a min really. Although I'm told HACKS new range is on it's way. Hopefully just a bad batch how long ago was this.


I used infiniti tren ace 1 ml a day for twrnty days and got absolutely nothing off it...the deca 400 bi durabolin did nothing either


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

mark67 said:


> believe body anabolic is a name of a source


ive used tha one a lot until the ap dried up there..came through every time. .but dont think they got their owm lab..


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> But i'm not the one sitting here making the claims that you are, I'd understand your argument if I was saying "NP are the same quality as Pharma" but im not.
> 
> If you don't feel you have to prove anything to anyone then don't make such unsubstantiated claims, otherwise its just hearsay and you end up looking stupid or like you have an agenda.


I pretty much agree with him but would have said I dont trust any of the third rate ugl..in other words onrs that aren't generic s or posh ugl that seem to be trying hard...alpha and Baltic. .magnum will do me .all the hype om this forum..and this forum only about infiniyi and sphinx persuaded me to try them and both where shite undrrdosed or even no active compound..going by reviews here if you get let dwn by them and see all the bad reports from noble wildcat how can we trust any of them...going on reviews here I would expect apollo or np to be good but wont be trying them as long as the ones I trust are around. ..most of thse hyped labs arent even considered good elsewhere


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> ive used tha one a lot until the ap dried up there..came through every time. .but dont think they got their owm lab..


i think the guy at my gym is pushing him and his friends own source looks like it a small unknown ugl good price but not willing to take the risk unless i get some freebies


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> i think the guy at my gym is pushing him and his friends own source looks like it a small unknown ugl


the source is nothing to do with the lab imo..haven't used that site in a month tho


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

We are talking about lab not source....


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> the source is nothing to do with the lab imo..haven't used that site in a month tho


yeah the source as nothing to do with the ugl dont think hes even herd of that source


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

spudsy said:


> Sphinx are good at the minute.


just run their deca at 450mg ew and I don't rate it at all.

Dont think I'll touch sphinx again tbh


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Digger78 said:


> just run their deca at 450mg ew and I don't rate it at all.
> 
> Dont think I'll touch sphinx again tbh


yeah users should post before and after pics so we can decide if its any good )))


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Sphinx test 400 gave me crippling PIP. Couldn't walk.

I'm unlucky with labs - i was one of BSI's customers back in the day.

I don't trust any UGL at the minute. Trying to stick to pharma (although that's a lottery in itself)


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

benji666 said:


> My source has British Dragon, Rohm, med tech,alpha gen, onyx, and gentech, wish I could try some of these other labs as apart from Rohm and maybe medtech haven't heard anything good about the rest , but who i use is extremely reliable, and Iam worried about trying another internet site and getting scammed.
> 
> The only person I know in real life who sells gear, I wouldn't buy a tube of polo mints off him.... One guy in my gym did, may have sold him polo mints to be honest.


med tec test 400 was bunk and alpha gen is pathetic. .thrre is loads of that s**t around here....got tub of dbol of cousin and itvwas complete bunk a lot of gym users here buy it off a regular and they might as well b jabbing cooking oil. .out of those gentech is the only one that has had good reviews in multiple places


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Now this throws a spanner in my works I was going to cruise on infiniti for a few month but now I'm not sure I wanna take the risk


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Now this throws a spanner in my works I was going to cruise on infiniti for a few month but now I'm not sure I wanna take the risk


well at least youll be cursing on something hehe


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> yeah users should post before and after pics so we can decide if its any good )))


i don't need before and after pics you deem if the stuff is crap. I'm putting it into my body and I know it's utter crap.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Digger78 said:


> i don't need before and after pics you deem if the stuff is crap. I'm putting it into my body and I know it's utter crap.


true ,but i was talking about people going on about how good a ugl is ...))) for all i know guy might have only put a inch on his arms and be happy ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> I used infiniti tren ace 1 ml a day for twrnty days and got absolutely nothing off it...the deca 400 bi durabolin did nothing either


So was s**t???


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> true ,but i was talking about people going on about how good a ugl is ...))) for all i know guy might have only put a inch on his arms and be happy ?


Either totally bunk or very underdosed. Was running 450 mg ew and felt nothing from it.

IM running 900mg test plex with it too


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> So was s**t???


was looking at thst lab but I'll give it a miss now.

So much s**t about


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

if i was a dodgy illegal underground lab id probably sell bunk and legit gear a few negative feed backs wont affect your overall rep if majority using it get good results. get caught jail time. always about money risks,profit.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm currently using Sphinx, I've always rated them but I'm not so sure now. Their t400 crippled me and their tren enth did also, and the tren didnt previously, maybe just a dodgy batch idk. I've had to ditch the t400 even 1 mil had me crippled for about 5 days or so lol and I now mix my tren with my pharma sus, then it's pip free.

I might look at Alliance Healthcare next, my source recently got this in and reviews seem good so far and like the idea of amps over multi vials.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm currently using Sphinx, I've always rated them but I'm not so sure now. Their t400 crippled me and their tren enth did also, and the tren didnt previously, maybe just a dodgy batch idk. I've had to ditch the t400 even 1 mil had me crippled for about 5 days or so lol and I now mix my tren with my pharma sus, then it's pip free.
> 
> I might look at Alliance Healthcare next, my source recently got this in and reviews seem good so far and like the idea of amps over multi vials.


Test 400 is a bitch isn't it? PIP that lasts about 6/7 days each and every time.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

> Test 400 is a bitch isn't it? PIP that lasts about 6/7 days each and every time.


Never again lol. I had to drop it, wasn't worth the pain.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I think that guy hit the nail on the head when he said its a lottery.

also worth remembering that some ppl might buy multiple cycles or couple of yrs worth if gear at once so they could be rating a lab based on old and not current batchs, makes their opinion pretty worthless.

using the sphinx 400 at the moment, using ventroglutes, first couple of quad shots were pippy but ventroglutes seem ok.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Test 400 is a bitch isn't it? PIP that lasts about 6/7 days each and every time.


f**k that... Pip Every time for 6 days

Do to like to suffer???


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Digger78 said:


> just run their deca at 450mg ew and I don't rate it at all.
> 
> Dont think I'll touch sphinx again tbh


Not used the deca so can't comment on that



NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Sphinx test 400 gave me crippling PIP. Couldn't walk.
> 
> I'm unlucky with labs - i was one of BSI's customers back in the day.
> 
> I don't trust any UGL at the minute. Trying to stick to pharma (although that's a lottery in itself)


I found the T400 and Test E 250 as smooth as anything ive ever used, dosed fairly accurately as well judging by my arimidex usage whilst on it.


----------



## glennon (Jul 14, 2015)

I've used androchem test and tren on my first cycle no issues and massive test levels on blood test. Starting again next week with some dbol


----------



## den84 (Sep 3, 2015)

the best at the moment is Baltic !


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

den84 said:


> the best at the moment is Baltic !


Igot a nice stash of Baltic test e..enough for 3 amps a week for 7 months straight..I rate it..and a lot liked their parabolin over alpha but I found alpha test e better than baltics..those and for now magnum and possibly alliance are wat ill be sticking to


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Now this throws a spanner in my works I was going to cruise on infiniti for a few month but now I'm not sure I wanna take the risk


there are a lot of bad infiniti reviews showing up..especially the oils..thing is longer acting oils like deca or test e are harder to spot somethings wrong until at least two weeks have paased and if stacked with othrr stuff or other labs u might not even notice...I was disappointed and didnt expect that from them....7 ml a week and nothing lol firat tren experience too


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

> Igot a nice stash of Baltic test e..enough for 3 amps a week for 7 months straight..I rate it..and a lot liked their parabolin over alpha but I found alpha test e better than baltics..those and for now magnum and possibly alliance are wat ill be sticking to


I've just been looking at a 'source review site' and one of the big sources over there is saying he has a few mass spec reports on baltic and the results are 'not pretty'.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

wildcat has been top since a while


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

TRT lifter said:


> I've just been looking at a 'source review site' and one of the big sources over there is saying he has a few mass spec reports on baltic and the results are 'not pretty'.


did they actually post the results...I did say in that post u quoted I felt alpha pharma produ ts ive used personally are stronger than baltic but baltic ive used has def not been bunk

Its one thi g saying they have results to prove it. .but only hear say if they dont prove it


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

> did they actually post the results...I did say in that post u quoted I felt alpha pharma produ ts ive used personally are stronger than baltic but baltic ive used has def not been bunk
> 
> Its one thi g saying they have results to prove it. .but only hear say if they dont prove it


Someone has quoted him on there asking if he has copies but he hasn't replied yet. I'll let you know if anything pops up.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

TRT lifter said:


> Someone has quoted him on there asking if he has copies but he hasn't replied yet. I'll let you know if anything pops up.


cheers. .it might be him bashing it because he cant stock it u never know..thanks should be interesting


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> I currently using Sphinx, I've always rated them but I'm not so sure now. Their t400 crippled me and their tren enth did also, and the tren didnt previously, maybe just a dodgy batch idk. I've had to ditch the t400 even 1 mil had me crippled for about 5 days or so lol and I now mix my tren with my pharma sus, then it's pip free.
> 
> I might look at Alliance Healthcare next, my source recently got this in and reviews seem good so far and like the idea of amps over multi vials.


don't get this at all, I used sphinx t400 and didn't get a bad pip from it at all. I've always rated sphinx tackle tbh. There is a lot of negative feedback in this thread about them which is a little concerning as im just about to jump on their deca with some magnum test plex


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

> cheers. .it might be him bashing it because he cant stock it u never know..thanks should be interesting


I think he's on about adding another lab now that he can't get Alpha, and someone's suggested baltic and that's where that answer came from. You're right though, suppose we won't really know without those results.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Andrewgenic said:


> don't get this at all, I used sphinx t400 and didn't get a bad pip from it at all. I've always rated sphinx tackle tbh. There is a lot of negative feedback in this thread about them which is a little concerning as im just about to jump on their deca with some magnum test plex


I've always rated sphinx never had an issue before with their tren enth but the most recent I got the tren enth has very bad pop by itself and the t400 worse, although I've never ran the t400 before.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

TRT lifter said:


> I think he's on about adding another lab now that he can't get Alpha, and someone's suggested baltic and that's where that answer came from. You're right though, suppose we won't really know without those results.


alpha drying up is really pissing me off ..it is the onlyy lab I trust 100% and that has passed every labmax wedinos and anabolic lab test with flying colours yet some say alpha is s**t and overrated...they are the only lab that has a unique design on packaging and amps for each product....to me its been superior to any ugl ive used


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I've always rated sphinx never had an issue before with their tren enth but the most recent I got the tren enth has very bad pop by itself and the t400 worse, although I've never ran the t400 before.


things change and as more of the older good stuff gets used from ppls stashes and newer stuff is more often used the bunk stuff out there is showing up more..the bad batches I had where both new and old holograms but bought from sphinx at the same time. ..must have been using last of the old holograms or sending out old stock with new..but really disappointed with it


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

testosquirrel said:


> things change and as more of the older good stuff gets used from ppls stashes and newer stuff is more often used the bunk stuff out there is showing up more..the bad batches I had where both new and old holograms but bought from sphinx at the same time. ..must have been using last of the old holograms or sending out old stock with new..but really disappointed with it


yeah likewise I've only used sphinx for my last few cycles and it's always been fine. Going to give another lab a try to continue my cycle, possibly alliance. To be fair though I'm 6 weeks into tren enth and I don't get many sides but I do sweat really bad and I haven't even got that, so I'm unsure.

Should know in a few weeks if I switch and start getting sides lol.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> yeah likewise I've only used sphinx for my last few cycles and it's always been fine. Going to give another lab a try to continue my cycle, possibly alliance. To be fair though I'm 6 weeks into tren enth and I don't get many sides but I do sweat really bad and I haven't even got that, so I'm unsure.
> 
> Should know in a few weeks if I switch and start getting sides lol.


I tried tren ace for first time..did one ml a day for twenty days and got absolutely nothing. .was guttted..I was usong the ace as a test to see if tren agreed with me so I could see whether it was worth me biying parabolin..ill b getting alliance this week just been away working too busy to pick up..but should b any time now


----------



## Gym_Gringo (Oct 24, 2015)

would use Baltic over most .. alpha pharma are good although didnt rate there para at all but everything else has been decent. i used rohm for years but have been let down by them over the last 2 on a number of products ..


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Surprised by the T400 by sphinx comments about pip im always fine taking it, libido stays sky high etc. I know my supplier has been out of stock for the past month on sphinx. And the lab is producing a new batch of everything in the next week.

As I've said I've used their bi-tren also with good results with night sweats etc.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Colin said:


> Surprised by the T400 by sphinx comments about pip im always fine taking it. I know my supplier has been out of stock for the past month on sphinx. And the lab is producing a new batch of everything in the next week.
> 
> As I've said I've used their bi-tren also with good results.


wonder if mr sphinx has read latest reviews and upped his game ..I wont be touching it again regardless. .much better labs out there


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

A sphinxter says what?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> wonder if mr sphinx has read latest reviews and upped his game ..I wont be touching it again regardless. .much better labs out there


As I've said I've had good results/ experiences with it as have other members on this site and from my suppliers buyers considering they were sold out.

Maybe a coincidence a new batch of everything is due next week who knows.

No matter what lab it is there will be good and bad experiences on all of them.

However I am realistic. I'll not change my test for example for 2 weeks and think I'm making major gains on another brand, alot of it is in peoples heads.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Colin said:


> As I've said I've had good results/ experiences with it as have other members on this site and from my suppliers buyers considering they were sold out.
> 
> Maybe a coincidence a new batch of everything is due next week who knows.
> 
> ...


500mg alpha testobolin ..switched to sphinx decided to now up the cycle after nursing my shoulder bk into training...took 750 test e 600 deca 600 eq 400 mast prop..aaand crashed..after four weeks added anothrr 500mg sphinx sust and nothing just before week eight ditched sphinx went bk on 500mg of alpha pharma..This time induject and bk to normal ..by weeks two and three strength returned as did need for ai high hematocrit water weight sex drive acne oily skin. ...bought twenty vials 2 of 4 mast prop worked and was a different colour and consistency. .legit had bluish tinge thinner oil..real eq was dark yellow..the bunk mast and eq was the exact same colour and consistency as the bunk/ severly underdosed test deca eq and sust...one sust turned out ok and was different consistency to the other two and drew up differently. ...both new and old holograms but came in the same box direct from sphinx to my source as the other eighty vials..but this was his first purchase from sphinx direct and imo sphinx saw easy target and mr sphinx went on a break just after this...pic of the three eq below...all legit products had different clour and consistency all bunk had the exact same shitty bunk oil...


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> alpha drying up is really pissing me off ..it is the onlyy lab I trust 100% and that has passed every labmax wedinos and anabolic lab test with flying colours yet some say alpha is s**t and overrated...they are the only lab that has a unique design on packaging and amps for each product....to me its been superior to any ugl ive used


I had AP in the past and it always worked.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

white said:


> I had AP in the past and it always worked.


I love alpha so much I just let some penetrate my ass again. .literally two mins ago


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Colin said:


> Surprised by the T400 by sphinx comments about pip im always fine taking it, libido stays sky high etc. I know my supplier has been out of stock for the past month on sphinx. And the lab is producing a new batch of everything in the next week.
> 
> As I've said I've used their bi-tren also with good results with night sweats etc.


What did you dose the bi-tren? 1mL mon/wed/friday?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Nara said:


> What did you dose the bi-tren? 1mL mon/wed/friday?


Yeah as well as the T400. Getting more this week as supplier was out of stock. Within the week my sheets were very damp and my libido was sky high within a week and a half of the T400.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Colin said:


> Yeah as well as the T400. Getting more this week as supplier was out of stock. Within the week my sheets were very damp and my libido was sky high within a week and a half of the T400.


I've just received my Bi-Tren, going to do 1.5mL m w f


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> I love alpha so much I just let some penetrate my ass again. .literally two mins ago


there is somebody else using AP name and those are bunk, so there is always a lot of mistrust about AP.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

white said:


> there is somebody else using AP name and those are bunk, so there is always a lot of mistrust about AP.


Never seen a bunk AP.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> that doesn't sound promising that's all I can get my hands on a min really. Although I'm told HACKS new range is on it's way. Hopefully just a bad batch how long ago was this.


I've been running infiniti for my full blast and cruise (8 months so far), I'm running 375 test e and 500 tren e pw, started at 15,4 and now 17,1 so I know this gear is legit. All of mine has hollograms


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Nara said:


> Never seen a bunk AP.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/257422-bunk-sphinx-tren-a/?page=5

This could be what he means in regards to bunk Alpha Pharma Gear.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

been running sphinx TRT dose for 8 or 9 weeks now (test) and I actually made a PB on the bench 1RM yesterday so I am rather convinced the stuff is good, been cruising for a few months as my sleep was all to s**t, but I am still making progress on TRT dose, also just to add, I consult a personal trainer (free advice as a friend) and I mentioned I had dropped all protein supplementation for over 1 month and still made a PB bench lift, talk about re- thinking everything.... weight silting stable, very pleased all things considered.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

jimbo83 said:


> I've been running infiniti for my full blast and cruise (8 months so far), I'm running 375 test e and 500 tren e pw, started at 15,4 and now 17,1 so I know this gear is legit. All of mine has hollograms


my tren has holograms too. I think I'm gonna just go with alliance health care test e. Looks like top notch stuff.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

white said:


> there is somebody else using AP name and those are bunk, so there is always a lot of mistrust about AP.


some say there is fake ap out there but why isn't there a single shred of evidence or photo out there on google or any forum or site...u cant copy ap and make it woith it...they have raised writing scratch codes Unique design and colour for each product u couldnt justify all that or get rpund the security


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Andrewgenic said:


> don't get this at all, I used sphinx t400 and didn't get a bad pip from it at all. I've always rated sphinx tackle tbh. There is a lot of negative feedback in this thread about them which is a little concerning as im just about to jump on their deca with some magnum test plex


I'm running sphinx deca @ 450 mg and magnum test plex 300 @ 900 mg and I didn't rate sphinx deca at all. I'd say it's totally bunk and I'll not be using sphinx ever again.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Digger78 said:


> I'm running sphinx deca @ 450 mg and magnum test plex 300 @ 900 mg and I didn't rate sphinx deca at all. I'd say it's totally bunk and I'll not be using sphinx ever again.


Gutted, not what I wanted to hear really.

Don't know whether to get some different deca now


----------

